
Show HN: Self-Quarantine Book Club - dksf
https://selfquarantinebookclub.com/
======
dksf
Self-Quarantine Book Club is a community on Slack where book lovers around the
world come together to discuss what they’re reading.

Each book has its own Slack channel, so it’s easy to find other readers, share
thoughts and questions, or just sit back and follow the conversation.

As of today we're opening it up for more people to join.

------
jharohit
use Discord. better for this kind of community

~~~
dksf
I did look at Discord pretty hard and even set it all up for this community.
But in the end I decided that enough of my existing network, friends, etc.
have Slack on their devices to keep it simple to begin. Also, there's just
enough of a download/learning gap that I didn't want to risk. It appears that
if we want we could transition to Discord later, but I don't have any
experience doing that. Have you seen people get stuck on the wrong tool and be
unable to transition?

~~~
jharohit
well, the discord community is quite big. it depends entirely on the kind of
folks you want to attract. you are right - if its the office going devs,
management folks then slack maybe the right way to do it. although we have a
slack at workplace but the gamers in the office we use a Discord server. so
far has been easier to pull in folks there since the context is preset - you
are joining because you are working full time and like playing games (namely
Factorio for now)

